# Vote for AutoGuide.com's Reader's Choice Car of the Year for a Chance to WIN $1,000 in Gas.



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Done!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did this last week. Even with the ECO MT I could use the $1,000 gas card.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Done, why wasn't the Cruze on there?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Done, why wasn't the Cruze on there?


x2! I typed it in manually, but it wouldn't accept me submitting it without clicking one of the preset options.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I also tried to type it in.


----------

